# Cena e selfie: Maldini, Van Basten, Virdis, Massaro, Galli... FOTO



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2015)

Ieri a Milano si è tenuta una cena tra vecchie (e recenti) glorie del Milan. Condita con foto e selfie che hanno fatto il giro del web. Alla cena erano presenti Maldini, Van Basten, Massaro, Nava, Carbone, Donadoni, Galli, Virdis e Tassotti.
Ecco le foto:


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2015)




----------



## O Animal (2 Giugno 2015)

Maldini e Van Basten...


----------



## Butcher (2 Giugno 2015)

Non posso guardare...


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2015)

Direste mai che Virdis ha giocato assieme a Maldini?  Sembra il nonno


----------



## Hammer (2 Giugno 2015)

Tutti quelli dell' "altra" cena messi insieme non fanno nemmeno uno di questi... nè calcisticamente, nè umanamente


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Giugno 2015)

Quando le ho viste ieri mi sono chiesta come si sia potuti passare da gente così a quella di oggi.Io non me lo so davvero spiegare,ma la nostalgia si taglia a fette...


----------



## wfiesso (2 Giugno 2015)

noooooooo, questo è un tonfo al cuore


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2015)

Più guardo questi UOMINI più mi chiedo come è possibile essere arrivati a quelli attuali ... E non parlo di qualità calcistica .. Per quella non c'è neanche partita tra Van Basten e tutti gli attaccanti arrivati dopo Sheva ... ( forse solo Ibra forse si avvicina )


----------



## Ciachi (2 Giugno 2015)

Ops....le foto del MILAN!!! Il VERO Milan!!!! Che nostalgia, che tristezza....

Nano di melma vattene a ......


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2015)

Avranno parlato anche del Milan attuale?!..Chissà cosa avranno detto....


----------



## smallball (3 Giugno 2015)

mancavano solo Franco Baresi e Billy Costacurta...


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Avranno parlato anche del Milan attuale?!..Chissà cosa avranno detto....



pagherei per saperlo


----------



## dioscuro84 (3 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Doctore (4 Giugno 2015)

in mezzo a quella cena potrebbe starci anche ibra eh!...Dice czzz vuoi a maldini!

So che ora mi becco i peggio insulti


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Comunque il terzo da destra, tra Galli e Virdis, è nientepopodimenoche Dustin Antonelli, il babbo del nostro fortissimissimo terzino sinistro


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Giugno 2015)

cosa eravamo...

uomini prima che giocatori, non i buffoni che abbiamo in rosa adesso.


----------

